# LEZ compliance check for pre 1/10/2001 vehicles



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a Hymer 680 running on a Sprinter 413 registered in September 2001, that I have confirmed to be Euro III with Mercedes. The base vehicle was produced in May and I believe Mercedes were early Euro III adopters from 2000. When I use the compliance check on the LEZ site it does not recognise my vehicle as Euro III and therefore I will need to go through the registration process.

I suspect the LEZ compliance software only uses the registration date of the vehicle - i.e. it simply looks up date of registration!

Two questions:

Has anyone with a Euro III compliant vehicle registered prior to 1/10/2001 passed the LEZ compliance check?

Has anyone gone through the registration process and if so what was the outcome?

I attach the pdf Euro III certificate received from Mercedes - it's in German - if someone fluent in engineering German could interpret I would be grateful.

It may be of relevance to others with pre 1/10/2001 Sprinter based motorhomes


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your responses, I suspect that this subject will grow!!!
All I am trying to ascertain is the fact that under the Lighter Van section the word EXCEED does not appear before the 3.5 tonnes. If it did then all up to and including would be within then limits and therefore exempt. :roll:


----------

